# Dropzone coil question



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm looking at getting a set of dropzone coilovers for my 200sx and want to know what is a good set of shocks and struts to go with and if there are any draw backs to dropzone coilovers??
Thanks


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you want the truth????


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

yes...I wouldnt ask if I didnt


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Read the thread called Eibach Problems


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

want more truth???? Don't buy them...... simple question to ask anyone selling generic coilovers... What are the spring rates????... if they give you the deer in the headlights look...or if they try to tell you it doesn't matter......run away,,,

Listen to PAT....read that thread... very helpful..


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Good call Mike. Listen to this. I got bored one night and sent an email to a coilover seller on ebay asking these simple questions:
Spring rates
Materials used
Spring i.d.

You know what I got for a response? Something like this. "Our company and products are not for you. " Pretty much meant....."Our crap is rice and someone like you who cares about performance doesnt want it"


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Here are some threads.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17355&highlight=dropzone+coilovers 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1677&highlight=dropzone+coilovers 

Hope this helps


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Excellent info!!!!!
Thanks alot.
Nice site BTW


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

OK...I just cant wait anymore. I want to install my coilovers this weekend. I know and plan to replace to factor shocks and struts but cant quite afford them now. If I install the coilovers on my factor suspension and drive carefully until I can get KYB AGX adjustables how bad will it be?? I hard drive my car much anyhow and in probably less then a month I will have the KYB AGX adjustables. Has anyone dont this?? and long before you blow the factor suspension.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Dropzone coils are sweet. Ride, handling, and looks all there. Anybody who says different hasn't had them. Oh yeah, I would get all four agx's before getting them. Get some new motivational bumpstops too. You'll be happy.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

lowridin23 said:


> *Dropzone coils are sweet. Ride, handling, and looks all there. Anybody who says different hasn't had them. Oh yeah, I would get all four agx's before getting them. Get some new motivational bumpstops too. You'll be happy. *


Thanks...finally someone with them who can tell me about them.


----------

